# new here



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

hey guys im new here and would just like to show you my piranha

it is a red belly as you can probly tell


























i look forward to using this forum with all of you great people


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

welcome.....very cute piranha haha...ur gonna quickly fall in love with the big rhoms and pirayas on this site as well as all the usefull information....honestly no fish store can compare to the answers u will find on this site. i went from a complete noob to knowing ALOT about piranhas..i got $20 on it =p


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

looks lik a pacu to me


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

def not a pacu. :coolpis:


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

welcome.

I almost thought the first pic was a empty tank, then I saw it at the upper left corner, cute little devil.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cute little bugger! Looks like it's already losing it's spots and also I think I see a purplish hue above the lateral line kinda like a baby piraya.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

how are u about to say pacu? lol ur crazy man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

T-wag said:


> how are u about to say pacu? lol ur crazy man


Maybe he had somthing in his eyes or somthing.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site








Cute little red you have there, what sized tank is it in?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome To PFury

good to have you onboard

great lil piranha you got


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome







Thanks for showing us your new little P.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

welcome to the site and nice little red, are you gonna give it some friends?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

wow honestly didnt expect this much attention (i like it!)

feefa - he is in a 80g tank
soul assasin - T-Wag is trying to get me to get 1 more natt and then a cariba i can only have 3

and i am already attached to rhoms..... but no tank big enough


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome guy...Keep us updated man

For the rest of you...this RB doesn't look a little different to you with the large eye and short snout?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bro this is the best piranha site around you'll see in no time.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

Johnny Zanni said:


> wow honestly didnt expect this much attention (i like it!)
> 
> feefa - he is in a 80g tank
> soul assasin - T-Wag is trying to get me to get 1 more natt and then a cariba i can only have 3
> ...


my rhoms in my 55gal right now....prolly be in there for a year or so then a 75 for life....well unless he hits 14-15" but a 80gal will house a rhom for a LONG time


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

notaverage said:


> Welcome guy...Keep us updated man
> 
> For the rest of you...this RB doesn't look a little different to you with the large eye and short snout?


thats why i though it was a pacu the eyes and the short snout


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

na man thats just a little 1 inch red for ya


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

To me the second pic looks a bit like a baby piraya.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

ill go get some current pics they will be cell phone pics though


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry guys but the cell pics arnt that good, i am going to try and borrow a camera tonight to get some updated pics







hehe i like that one


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

to the site and a nice lil p you got there.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Neat little red man!! Pretty spoiled to have a tank that big all to his lonesome. Thanks for sharing and







to P-Fury!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

some new ones a little bigger but still a baby lol










































any tips on making him less afraid of the camera


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh yeah that's definately a nice little red.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ya now that looks like a red


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site, and good looking fish! He'll be spoiled rotten in that huge tank all by himself

You might be able to get pics of him without him running away if you get the room the tank is in real dark while his tank lights are on. It's just like being on a stage with the spotlights blasting you and not being able to see the audience. Just a thought







Maybe someone else actually tried it?!?!?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Good luck with your nice little P :nod:


----------

